# Cost of 5DMk3 internationally



## rcarca (May 2, 2012)

I see the price of the 5DMk3 with the 24-105 kit lens is roughly £900 cheaper in the US compared with the UK. Anyone know what the justification for that might be. It is not all explained by differential tax rates.


----------



## moreorless (May 2, 2012)

rcarca said:


> I see the price of the 5DMk3 with the 24-105 kit lens is roughly £900 cheaper in the US compared with the UK. Anyone know what the justification for that might be. It is not all explained by differential tax rates.



Not all but a very significant part with VAT at 20% and most US prices not listening taxes at all.


----------



## hnjdk (May 2, 2012)

Hi

In Denmark the 5D3 Kit (including 24-105 F4 zoom) costing dkr 25.000 excl. Vat (in denmark we call it MOMS). That translates to US$ 4413,22 and GBP 2729,20. Then there is vat/tax/moms 25% - no import tax (thanks to 29min 59 sec video) and the price in the shop ends at dkr 31.250.

Comparable prices:

In Denmark, the price for the kit in the shops and on the net = dkr 31.250 (incl tax)
I see Adorama/B&H and other shops sell the kit for US$ 4299 = dkr 24352,98 (ex. tax)
I see WEX/Park and other UK shops sell the kit for GB£ 3689 = dkr 33791,98 (incl. tax)
I see the main german shops sell the kit for €4099 = dkr 30.490 (incl. tax)
I see the main swedish online shops sell the kit for sek. 38.990 = dkr 32630,73 (incl tax)

If i imported it from the states i shold pay only the danish MOMS (no tax) plus shipping, and would end at around dkr. 31.500. Or should i say - I could be at the bottom of yet another waiting list . But then there would be problems about repairs/guarantee/registation at Canon etc. 

The prices are very much the same where i look in europe - and not one retailer can deliver :-\


----------



## awinphoto (May 2, 2012)

My wife came from the UK and lives in the states here now after we got married... her parents do all their big buying (cameras, computers, ipads) etc in the states as it's almost always cheaper here. Tax rates in most states are nearish the 8% range, but price differences could be the pound to the yen, import tariff taxes and such the UK may have on the goods, not to mention shipping costs (going over the pacific vs going over asia? not sure which direction they would ship it to get to the uk) Anyways my wife says UK wages are higher but you pay out a lot more in cost of living, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Kernuak (May 2, 2012)

I lived in Norway for a while and at that time, I found that electronic goods were comparable and clothes imported from the US were actually cheaper than clothes in the UK. Yet, Norway was always considered a high taxation country. Income tax was higher than in the UK (at 33%, c.f. 25% in the UK), but it included National Insurance, which is extra in the UK, so it was pretty much equal. Add to that, the higher salaries in Norway and it shows how much more expensive the UK is (or rather was). However, now that the Norwegian Kroner is so much stronger in relation to Pound Sterling, Norway has become more expensive and I suspect other Scandinavian countries are the same. While the Pound has strengthened compared to the Euro in recent weeks, it is still much weaker than it was 3 or 4 years ago, while the Yen is still strong and the US Dollar hasn't weakened as much. It all adds up to higher prices in Europe as a whole (or at least even more so than normal). While average salaries in general may be lower in the US than the UK, there are probably individual professions where the opposite is true.


----------



## Jamesy (May 2, 2012)

I bought my 5D3/24-105 lit here in Canada and it was $4500 plus 13% HST tax as I am in Ontario. The same kit in the States is of course $4299 but the cost to change my money to U$D (2.5%) plus the fact they threw in an extra battery sealed the deal.


----------



## pwp (May 2, 2012)

Here in Sydney Australia the more reputable gray importer DDP is doing 5DIII bodies for AUD$3699.
http://www.d-d-photographics.com.au/categories/Digital-SLR/Canon-Digital-SLR/Canon-5D-Mark-III/
3,699.00 AUD = 3,818.97 USD 3,699.00 AUD = 2,904.18 EUR

Prices at authorized resellers which you must go to to qualify for CPS befits will come in a little higher, AUD$3,999.00 is the more common RRP. I'd pay the extra $300 every time.

Paul Wright


----------



## cdang (May 3, 2012)

The cheapest I found in Perth, Australia for body alone is $3599 and kit at $4899. Not sure if its a grey import though.

http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/digital-slr-cameras/canon-dslrs/canon-eos-5d-mkiii


----------



## wshinji (May 3, 2012)

True Australian Stock is on sale at Teds

3599.96

http://www.teds.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body-only

Also the best grey importer for Australians is actually http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au/

Good Luck, Have Fun


----------



## ChodTheWacko (May 3, 2012)

Selling stuff overseas for jacked up rates isn't anything new.
Happens with stuff like video games all the time.

Lots of factors involved apparently.

- Frank


----------



## davidbellissima (May 3, 2012)

Regarding selling stuff "overseas" for jacked up rates.... "overseas" for the 5D Mk iii is anywhere outside of Japan, as we probably all know.

We are fleeced here in the UK and I paid £3000 for my Mk iii, which translates to $4800!


----------



## Albi86 (May 3, 2012)

Around 3000€ here in Italy.


----------



## awinphoto (May 3, 2012)

Back in 2009, my father in law in the UK bought a 50D... The price he paid including the US to UK conversion was roughly the price I paid for my brand new 7D at the time. The UK gets socked hard when it comes to exchange rates and prices I've noticed.


----------



## squarebox (May 3, 2012)

The kit here in Japan is sitting high at $4900~ USD.... and there are NO import taxes here AND the consumption tax is only 5% here that's already included in the price. Though stores here in Japan will usually give you a 3 year extended warranty for free with that price.

Needless to say, I buy all my camera gear in the states.


----------



## darash (May 3, 2012)

I'm from Malaysia and I bought it with the kit lens at RM12k = usd3,960. 

This is from a canon authorized dealer and comes with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## expatinasia (May 3, 2012)

I can tell you that in Hong Kong the kit is HK$ 34,980 roughly US$ 4,509

Body only is HK$ 27,480 roughly US$ 3,542.

They may be able to discount slightly or offer some extra benefits such as cards etc when purchasing. Plus, attractive installment-plans on local credit cards are normally available.

Added: In case you were wondering the Nikon D800 body is HK$ 26,800, the D800E HK$ 29,800 and the D4 HK$ 52,800. Canon 5D Mark II body is now HK$ 16,800.


----------



## 2020digging (May 3, 2012)

cdang said:


> The cheapest I found in Perth, Australia for body alone is $3599 and kit at $4899. Not sure if its a grey import though.
> 
> http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/digital-slr-cameras/canon-dslrs/canon-eos-5d-mkiii



I'm not sure I understand "grey" Surely if it is being sold by a reseller on Australian soil it is a warranty backed product. If you buy from an online seller and the camera comes from OS then that would signify a grey product and you would have no warranty. That is unless you buy from someone like DigitalRev where they provide the warranty for you. Quite interestingly they say that you could take it to a reputable Canon dealer and if the warranty claim is legitimate then they will pay for repairs or whatever.


----------



## frisk (May 3, 2012)

I am in Iceland, and the camera stores here do not really list the 5D3 yet - the website will generally just say "call for information on availability". However, one store gives the price as ISK 729.900 - which translates to $5887. 

As for myself, I bought mine from Adorama - got it in the first shipment, and ended up paying around $4500 (after shipping cost, VAT, VAT on the shipping cost, custom form preparation fees and so on).


----------



## awinphoto (May 3, 2012)

frisk said:


> I am in Iceland, and the camera stores here do not really list the 5D3 yet - the website will generally just say "call for information on availability". However, one store gives the price as ISK 729.900 - which translates to $5887.
> 
> As for myself, I bought mine from Adorama - got it in the first shipment, and ended up paying around $4500 (after shipping cost, VAT, VAT on the shipping cost, custom form preparation fees and so on).



Did you get the camera body only or kit? If you got the body only, it may have been cheaper to fly, pick it up, get a short vacation out of it and fly back haha


----------



## Michael_pfh (May 3, 2012)

Here in BKK you currently get the 5D3 body/kit at an authorized dealer for 109,900/143,900 THB ~ 3,570/4,676 USD ~ 2,707/3,545 EUR.
You can get 7% VAT refund on top of that.


----------



## odie (May 3, 2012)

The 5d3 kit goes for GBP2800 (exchange rate of 12.4-12.6) in Hong Kong. 

Body only costs GBP2200.


----------



## iohansen (May 3, 2012)

In Norway the cost is (shop FotoVideo):
5D3+24-105 kit = NOK 35895 / USD 6448 (with VAT) and NOK 28716 / USD 5158 (without VAT)
5D3 body only = NOK 27985/ USD 5027 (with VAT) and NOK 22388 / USD 4021 (without VAT)

I will call this rather expensive, however due to legislation we have a 5 year "warranty" which reduces the pain somewhat ...


----------



## CanonLITA (May 3, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Around 3000€ here in Italy.



What about availability over there?


----------



## DARSON (May 3, 2012)

I live in United Arab Emirates and here 5D Mark III cost 14999AED which is around 4075USD. I did not see the kit but it might cost around 20000AED which is 5181USD
I'd like to say for those who do not live here that there is no Taxes at all......
Of course tax is hidden in customs or other "things" but this is another story.
Comparing US market prices to others I say that US Market is specific and huge and big players like BH Photo, Amazon etc. can push the prices down more than Canon Products in country of origin.
Try look at other products not necessarily electronics and compare prices
IN UAE if I wish to order Canon 5D mark II from BH Photo I will PAY 3499$+shipment less than 100$ plus customs around 150$= 3749$=13796AED approximately. Still cheaper than in country which doesn't have TAXES at all ......


----------



## joemod (May 3, 2012)

3500-3600 euros here in Greece


----------



## 6dunes (May 3, 2012)

In the Netherlands the cheapest body only: € 3499,-- incl BTW(tax) 19%. 
Next year the BTW/tax will be 21%.

http://www.kieskeurig.nl/spiegelreflexcamera/canon/eos_5d_mark_iii_body/prijzen/bezorgen/1045749/#prijzen


----------



## Abraxx (May 3, 2012)

Germany, incl 19% tax, 
to date, around :

Body only
3299,- EUR

Kit with 24-105
3999,- EUR

IF(!) you find it, Body and Kit are difficult to find, even though Canon Germany said its in good supply, its rare....
Amazon Germany is still not selling it yet (and the Kit is not even mentioned in their database)


----------



## Jamesy (May 3, 2012)

joemod said:


> 3500-3600 euros here in Greece


Body only?


----------



## ratnev (May 3, 2012)

3999 US dollars here in Ukraine, body only. 4799 kit version.


----------



## untitled10 (May 3, 2012)

I always go for digital-rev, good prices and well renounced for good reliability.


----------



## WarStreet (May 3, 2012)

I got the body for 3250 eur in Malta (inc 18% vat) from official canon seller. Kit is not available.


----------



## Ew (May 3, 2012)

Just passed through Russia - "coming soon" at a mere $4400 BODY / $5600 KIT

Happily working with the 5D2 and 600 on the trip!


----------



## joemod (May 4, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> joemod said:
> 
> 
> > 3500-3600 euros here in Greece
> ...


Yes. I haven't seen the kit package anywhere.


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 4, 2012)

$3699 in Canada. $3,699.00 CAD = $3,714.41 USD


----------



## ranaman (May 29, 2012)

With the weaker Rupee, I am getting the body only for $USD3,266. Not seen a lower price than this anywhere else. The WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) is very high for me at the moment, so just waiting for an appropriate time to pull the plug  

rajranaphotography.com


----------



## aznable (May 29, 2012)

best web prices here in italy are

3060 Euros for the body and 3700 for the kit (3700$/4600$ at current Exchange rates)


----------



## pwp (May 29, 2012)

Australia?

From authorised resellers, essential to retain CPS qualification:
http://shop.lapfoto.com.au/product/517/5d-mark-iii-camera-newbrpre-order?category=51&secondary=57
http://www.teds.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body-only
Just under AUD$4000 

Gray:
http://www.d-d-photographics.com.au/products/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body.html
Seriously Gray
http://www.shopbot.com.au/pp-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-price-361456.html
Save a few hundred from RRP.

And finally eBay:
http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=Canon+5D+MkIII&_sacat=See-All-Categories
Similar $$ to Gray

PW


----------



## wickidwombat (May 29, 2012)

(Australia)

$3599 for leederville camera house
aus model not gray market
fine for CPS


----------



## K3nt (May 29, 2012)

Body only between: 3299eur and 3799eur

Kit between: 4299eur and 4599eur. 24-105mm f/4L IS USM and 24-70mm f/2.8L USM respectively.

Prices in Finland inc 23% VAT.


----------

